# MICHIGAN'SBIGGEST BLACK BEAR



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

A big black bear tagged by Sharon Agren from Lewiston in Montmorency County on September 22,1997 has the highest scoring skull on record for Michigan by a wide margin,acorrding to Commemorative Bucks of Michigan measurer Ken Reed from Lewiston.He said he and two other CBM scorers panelmeasured the skull on March 16 and came up with a tally of 23.The previous high mark for a bear skull was 22.The Boone and Crockett Club maintains big game records for North America.Reed said he was told that there are presently only four black bear skulls on record that score 23 or more.


----------



## Yooper (Feb 1, 2000)

birddog,
Any idea on weight or length ?


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

Its dressed weight was 488lbs.Its live weight was estimated at 585 lbs. It was taken running dogs and also was the womans first bear.

There is a story on it in woods-nwaters news may 2000 issue.


----------



## billboetcher (3 mo ago)

In talking with one of the hunters that was in Sharen Agren's hunting party, it was quite scary. Details would make a great movie.


----------



## billboetcher (3 mo ago)

billboetcher said:


> In talking with one of the hunters that was in Sharen Agren's hunting party, it was quite scary. Details would make a great movie.


I first read about it in North American Whitetail. I called my cousin who was in the party and he said the article was about 85% accurate. I did not read the one in Woods N Waters.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

22 years ago. Still a big bear!


----------

